# Problem cupping my roasts



## CoffeeMagic

I'm at the point where I am just about ready to open for business (online) and I can't taste the roasts. During the last month I have been working on getting a few blends ready for the big launch. In the last week or so I have been taking tablets for what I hope is a temporary affliction and it has almost destroyed my olfactory sense. I can discern sweet, sour, winey and salty - but distinct flavours are a mystery. I have had my lovely assistant (wife) doing cupping, but in the end it is my reputation.

My goal is to make the blends distinct and very different in flavour profile. The "Arabicadabra" blend is sweet, with a lingering chocolate taste (so I'm told) and an all-day roast, while there is one blended for espresso, "Heypresso".

Trouble is I need to take the tablets for 3-4 weeks







. Can't even enjoy the stuff I roasted for own consumption.

Perhaps I should just sell green beans in the meantime, eh!


----------



## MikeHag

Looking forward to the Harry Houbeani blend







 (If that doesn't exist you have my permission to use it!!)

Absolutely thrilled that you're finally on the verge of releasing all your hard work over the last year (and longer, I'm sure). I imagine you've been cupping these for months anyway, and are well aware of the characteristics you're expecting from each roast ... so you could perhaps trust your experience and roasting log for a few weeks. But I think I can guess your position... this is the big launch and you'd probably rather wait a few weeks to be sure in your own mind. Whichever way you decide, I'm sure it is all going to go swimmingly, Ron. If there's anything I can do to help in any way just PM me.

As an idea, you could always have a 'soft opening', like a lot of restaurants do, where you have a selected group of customers buying your products in a 'safe environment', i.e. knowing that it is pre-launch and not 100% the same as what you'd get upon the full opening. I'd buy your beans right now under that arrangement, and would be happy to provide private feedback.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Sounds like an idea to get things 'on the road'. I have been using a lot of friends and neighbours as my tasters for some time. Perhaps I need some independent and frank feedback. These are the little setbacks that you get used to, I suppose, when running a business.

Oh, thanks for the name. I have another couple up my sleeve, but it comes in handy.


----------



## stoobydale

What's the name of the website? I am new to all this but do like the sound of "Arabicadabra" I would be happy to buy some now if you give me the details.


----------



## garydyke1

Id be more than happy to taste and give some feedback too


----------



## CoffeeMagic

In the interests of market research (and perhaps buttering up future customers) I would be happy to send out some sample packs for feedback. Since I don't want to create a tidal wave, I will limit it to 10 x 125g bags. All I ask in return is your honest feedback. Warning: the batch I currently have is a Full City+, roasted on 5th Jan, so may be too dark for some (great as espressso).

Please send me a PM with name, address and specify grind for Plunger/Filter/Espresso (if not it will be whole bean).

If it works out OK then I may want to get some critique for other blends.


----------



## Outlaw333

Wow, I am really sorry to hear about your olfactory issue, it sounds aweful! If you need a guinea pig for the Full city+ let me know, I would be happy to pay money. Either way, consider me a customer when you are up and running. You may be just what I need to be convinced on blended coffee, I know how much care and hard work you put into developing them.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Thanks. At least I still get some senses on my tongue which gives me an impression of how it behaves day by day. I can detect changes in depth too.

Don't worry, I have another one that I will be roasting today or tomorrow and will post when ready. Send me a PM with your details then I have it on hand.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Outlaw333 said:


> Wow, I am really sorry to hear about your olfactory issue, it sounds aweful! If you need a guinea pig for the Full city+ let me know, I would be happy to pay money. Either way, consider me a customer when you are up and running. You may be just what I need to be convinced on blended coffee, I know how much care and hard work you put into developing them.


I have 1 sample left, if you would send me the shipping details by PM and I'll get it out today.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Firstly, my thanks to those who offered their services as tasters. The feedback I have had so far has been very helpful.

Time and tide etc... Needless to say Heypresso is nearly ready to roll. It was roasted yesterday, first signs are positive and my wife reckons it appears to fit the flavour profile I was looking for. I would like it to mature for a couple of days more, but if the same test crew are happy I will send out another sample on Saturday.

For those who missed the Arabicadabra, it will be out again fairly soon (with minor modifications) for sampling as I want to get these 2 nailed down before the end of the month.


----------



## MikeHag

I'm up for more from the magic man


----------



## garydyke1

Most definitely ..count me in....


----------



## Filthy_rich85

Count me in









Preparing to sample the Arabicabadra tonight when I get home


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Ok round 2. The second blend will go out this evening, slightly ahead of schedule. It is designed for espresso, so will work best in the machine. It should come through milk well, so for those that like a flat white or latte I would be interested in the result. By all means taste over a couple of days to see how the flavours change. I will say that it is different to the last blend in roast and flavour profile. Once again the beans remain anonymous.

I hope you enjoy it as much as the last one







.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

As they say "coming down off the drugs". My taste buds are slowly returning now I have stopped taking the meds, and what a relief







.

OK, we're back in business and have roasted both blends a couple of days ago. Sorry guys but the Arabicadabra had to go back to a dark roast. Both blends are initially cupping well. The Heypresso was also like butter in an espresso.

I am still having issues with the website, although I have set it live. Until I sort out the issues, I have only enabled green beans for sale via the site (coffeemagic.co.uk). All other beans & blends (with prices) are shown. If you would like some of the current roast, you can purchase it by sending me a PM with shipping details, email address and grind requirements (if not whole bean), I will email you an invoice and we can deal through my PayPal account. Postage will be around 2.48 for a 350g bag.


----------

